# Long Form 4 Seminar in London, ON



## Seabrook (Sep 1, 2005)

Dear Friends,  

This is an announcement that I will be conducting a seminar on Friday September 16th from 6:00-9:00pm at the London Police Association Building in London, Ontario.  

I will be teaching the entire American Kenpo Long Form 4. As most of us are aware, this was Ed Parker's signature form, and is one the longest, and some would say, most complex of all American Kenpo forms. The form is required for promotion to 1st Degree Black Belt.  

I will be teaching the form step-by-step with great detail. This form is awesome for tournament competition and offers a good balance of intricate hand strikes and foot maneuvers.  

The cost of the seminar is only $20.  

I hope to see you all there!  

Jamie Seabrook  
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2005)

Good luck on the Seminar.


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Tim!

BTW - How are you? How is the seminar circuit going? Anything new and exciting?

I have two daughters now! Morgan is 3 and Madison is 9 months. I have been married just over 4 years. I am on my way to Larry Tatum's east coast camp Sept 30-Oct 2nd....can't wait.

With honour and respect brother,

Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 1, 2005)

Good luck with your seminar Jamie.


----------



## searcher (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info and good luck.


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Hi Rob! Hope all is well brother.



Jamie


----------

